# America's Favorite Trail Horse



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here has been watching the show "America's Favorite Trail Horse" on HRTV? 

I can't say it's inspired me to want to shell out any money to participate in ACTHA rides, especially considering that even the "experts/judges" seem to know next to nothing about gaited horses or how they're supposed to move. A couple of times, I've heard them comment that they thought a gaited horse was "rushing" a bit, or should have a lower and more relaxed headset.

Uhhh. . .maybe it would be "rushing" if it was a stock horse, but that's the way the gaited horse is _supposed_ to move.:wink:

But it is entertaining. . .in a frightening accident-waiting-to-happen kind of way. Maybe they've never taken a riding lesson in their lives, and maybe they don't think they need to, but bad riding is still bad riding whether you're in a flat arena or the open trail.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

participate and change it, When you join express your thoughts to the national organization. Make sure they get the word out that you as a member DONOT want to be judged by western pleasure judges, If I wanted a stiff legged slow motion nose dragging the dirt horse I would be at a WP show not a trail ride event.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

i only have basic cable. 13 channels. cant watch it.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> Just wondering if anyone here has been watching the show "America's Favorite Trail Horse" on HRTV?
> 
> I can't say it's inspired me to want to shell out any money to participate in ACTHA rides, especially considering that even the "experts/judges" seem to know next to nothing about gaited horses or how they're supposed to move. A couple of times, I've heard them comment that they thought a gaited horse was "rushing" a bit, or should have a lower and more relaxed headset.



I don't have cable, so haven't been able to watch it either. If they think gaited horses are rushing and high-headed, I cannot imagine they would be impressed with my endurance ayrab. 

While ACTHA doesn't appeal to me personally, I am always happy to see any reasonable horsey activity get good publicity and interest from the non-horsey public, as that is the best way to help keep trail access, etc.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Unfortunatly I don't get HRTV from my cable provider. 

I used to go watch shows and it drove me nuts to have QH judges judging TWH competitions. If you can't find a judge that knows the breed, call off the show. If in ACTHA you have judges judging by their breed preferance toss them out.


----------



## Brighteyes (Mar 8, 2009)

At one ACTHA ride, I almost got points off for riding in an English saddle because "it wasn't proper trail attire." My friend was assistant and called the judge out on my behalf. 

I was also called down by a judge for my horse being "hyper" and "prancing". My horse was doing a very collected, high stepping rack. Her head was in the air because that's how she gaits. We got points off for "rushing" several times.


ACTHA rubs me wrong a few ways... But let's not get into that.


----------



## Brookside Stables (Jan 16, 2011)

My daughter and I participate in ACTHA and we love it. We have had great judges and we have had poor judges. Such is life in any equine competition.

I have seen all types of saddles, bridles, gaited and nongaited horses compete. I have not heard one rider complain that they were docked points for equipment or for their mounts natural gaits. 

Riders lose points for interfering too much with their horse, horses lose points for not listening to their riders, both loose points for not paying attention and doing the obstacle correctly. ACTHA clearly defines what judges are suppose to look for when judging, so we practice using those guidelines and we do extremly well. 

My daughter rides a WP/showmanship trained mare. I ride a HUS mare in western saddle with a Myler D ring. I ride with loose reins but short enough to communicate effectively.

In regards to America's Favorite Trail Horse, I have competed against Amanda Innerman who is on the show, I don't believe her episode has been shown yet. At our last competition together we were only 10 points below her.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

This is realy disturbing if ACTHA is going that direction Judges that dont follow the guidlines issued by the association need to be reported immediately. I would expect the national organization to clamp down on this immediately. I have seen other sports ruined by local rules and officials making up there own standards. But if you run into a judge like that, and dont report them, and keep going to that event then you only have yourself to blame. I ride walkers and if I dinged in points by something like this I would inform national organization, I would also tell the local organizer that I would not participate in any future rides with this judge present. Nor would I encourage my friends to return. 
Yes I know I come across as a butt head and may be a bit harsh but you really have to nip this in the bud quick.
I loved the sport of IDPA ( a shooting game) when it came out, The sport has been ruined and is nothing but a lesson in frustration by this same type of BS. With local officials making up there own rules and allowing personal opinions and bias ruin things. Every single match you went to seemed to be judged with a different mindset. When it was supposed to be a national standard to get people traveling and enjoying different events.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend of ours held an ACTHA ride and everyone in our riding group participated as judges/safety riders/etc. We did have one judge that has a gaited horse and we had a number of gaited horses. We all ride with gaited horses (geez...we ride with Arabians, QH, Paints, TW, Rocky Mountains, Morgan/Friesan) on a regular basis so we didn't have anyone say that they weren't fairly judged, thank God. 

National rules should be followed at the local level - otherwise what is the point?


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Brighteyes said:


> At one ACTHA ride, I almost got points off for riding in an English saddle because "it wasn't proper trail attire." My friend was assistant and called the judge out on my behalf.
> 
> I was also called down by a judge for my horse being "hyper" and "prancing". My horse was doing a very collected, high stepping rack. Her head was in the air because that's how she gaits. We got points off for "rushing" several times.


Yeah, the tack issue you described very similar to what I've heard as well. Someone on another horse forum mentioned that they were riding in an ACTHA competition with a neck rope on their horse, and were informed (by a judge) that they were not allowed to use a "tie down."

Really, if the judge can't tell the difference between a neck rope and a tie-down, why are they judging at all?

Same goes for the breed thing. If someone is on a low-headed, slower-moving breed that plods along and picks its way through obstacles, and that's what they're happy to ride, that's fine. 

But that shouldn't mean penalizing or deducting points from a gaited horse/rider team that can move confidently, safely and swiftly through the same obstacles. 

Not all horse/rider teams _need_ to stop and "look" at every obstacle in order to get through it safely. In fact, some horses can get so used to being made to "stop and look" at everything that they end up more agitated and nervous than if they were simply asked to continue through the obstacle. That's all part of the rider giving the horse confidence, and the horse trusting that its rider will not put it into a dangerous situation.

Of course, that's JMHO.:lol:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I watched a few episodes and was unimpressed. It seems hastily thrown together, and none of the teams are really spectacular. I could put any one of my four horses to that test and they would do better than most of the horses on there.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Jolly Badger said:


> Not all horse/rider teams _need_ to stop and "look" at every obstacle in order to get through it safely.


I wonder what all those judges would think of some fox hunters or eventers just running the trail as it if were a hunt or a XC course......LOL

I bet some of the judges would soil themselves.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

The one judge wears polka-dot knee socks pulled over her jeans for every episode. Cracks me up.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> The one judge wears polka-dot knee socks pulled over her jeans for every episode. Cracks me up.


Those are leather cowboy boots with his pants tuicked in.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

I watched a few episodes on youtube and it was like watching paint dry. Seems about as exciting to do.

Let's go eventing instead.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

churumbeque said:


> Those are leather cowboy boots with his pants tuicked in.


 My bad....


----------



## 7thhorsesoldier (Oct 22, 2011)

I love ACTHA. I watch it strait from their website.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

For those of you that are watching Americas Favorite Trail Horse each week, be sure and watch this week *Tuesday November 15th* for *Tuff #337 & Joe Most*. 
Tuff is an 8yr old AQHA gelding that we bred and raised. We own the sire and the dam. Yes my husband does ride him western and he can work a cow but he has a 1/2 brother that is smokin it in the dressage arena, so AQHA horses are versatile! You should enjoy watching this little quarter horse go and he just a cute little fella. If you like him and think he would be the kind of horse you could enjoy on the trail , *please vote Tuff # 337 & Joe Most* at *www.actha.tv* 

You can also friend Tuff on his facebook page Tuff Most or Tuff#337 Americas Favorite Trail Horse. 
You can watch it on HRTV at 8pm(est) or at www.actha.tv for free. 

Thanks from Tuff's human mom....lol


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Tuff 337 said:


> For those of you that are watching Americas Favorite Trail Horse each week, be sure and watch this week *Tuesday November 15th* for *Tuff #337 & Joe Most*.
> Tuff is an 8yr old AQHA gelding that we bred and raised. We own the sire and the dam. Yes my husband does ride him western and he can work a cow but he has a 1/2 brother that is smokin it in the dressage arena, so AQHA horses are versatile! You should enjoy watching this little quarter horse go and he just a cute little fella. If you like him and think he would be the kind of horse you could enjoy on the trail , *please vote Tuff # 337 & Joe Most* at *www.actha.tv*
> 
> You can also friend Tuff on his facebook page Tuff Most or Tuff#337 Americas Favorite Trail Horse.
> ...


I watched him go on this past episode and have to say that he _did _have one of the nicest go-rounds of any I've seen so far.


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Jolly Badger, but I guess it was not what "America" wanted. 
Thats just horse showing....lol 
We were very proud of our horse Tuff and think he did an amazing job! 
You will definately be seeing more of him in the future!


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Give yourself a pat on the back for Tuff's performance. Although I'm partial to TWHs, he looked like the kind of horse that would be a real pleasure to ride.

~~~~~~~~~~~~

After watching last night's show, I've pretty much had my fill of the "expert" commentary, anyway, particularly when it comes to the gaited horses.

The ignorance about gaited breeds was just astounding. There wasn't a single person among the group of commentators who seemed to have a clue about the way gaited horses move (or are supposed to move). 

In many cases, they've made it clear that they _only_ want a horse on a slack rein - a peanut-rolling, slow-moving, stop-and-look-at-everything kind of horse. That's their preference, of course, but there are those of us who trail ride and _like_ our forward-moving, confident horses. 

They kept saying the horses were "trotting" - and lots of remarks about the gaited horses being "too quick" or "high-headed." 

And these comments are from the show's touted "experts."


----------



## Tuff 337 (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks Jolly Badger, we were pleased with our horse and all of the support and votes that he recieved from his fans. We did get the most compliments of any other of the groups of horses in the competition and they really loved the overall look and the way our horse presented himself. I was a little disappointed with the results of our episode I must admit because we did have alot of support from all over the world and our horse really went out and met the people. He loves the people....lol 

I understand your frustration with the gaited horse issue. I used to trail ride and show flat shod TW and they could do all kinds of things. They could walk along with their head down on the trail or I could collect them up and move on along. They could go anywhere a QH could go. I think people get the wrong impression from gaited horses sometimes. They can be just as layed back and easy going and when you want to move on out they can do that too, they just look different from a QH and they should they are a different breed...lol


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Dish Network sucks, i dont get Outdoor Channel or RDTV and i love both channels.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

VT, I had to order RFD-TV separately, but HRTV came with my package with Dish. I haven't looked into getting the Outdoor channel but I would assume you _can_ get it too...for an extra charge.

I have seen a few episodes of that and I found it much like the Extreme Cowboy Race thing. Most of the people competing wouldn't know a good trail horse if it ran up and crapped on their shoes and the judges are mediocre at best. It always amazes me to see how many people ride horses that they tout as "perfect, amazing trail horses" that you couldn't _pay_ me to put my saddle on. :?


----------



## Macslady (Oct 23, 2009)

They played all the shows through the Actha website at no cost. They need to do a *LOT* of work on this if they want to keep the publics interest. With this season I think watching paint dry would have been better.

As to the "expert" judges and commentators they need to get rid of them and just have one person standing with a microphone to name the next contestant.
Someone who does not give their opinion which often sways people over to the horse to vote for. I mean this isn't American Idol, but when they sit there and say vote for your favorite not the horse that did the best job and was in tune with their rider. 

Also lets make this in an area that is easy to tape and get rid of the freestyle. Instead they need to add a couple more challenges. 

I am not an Actha member and never will be as long as they continue to treat the gaited horse as some type of defect.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Someone tried to convince me to get an ACTHA membership and participate in their rides, telling me that it was a real laid back atmosphere. I looked into it and read their rules... let's just say their rules didn't come off as being very laid back.

Also, I don't understand this obsession with going slowly, as if there's something wrong with the team if they're more forward-going --- some horses and riders work best at a slightly faster pace, so as long as they're not sloppy in their performance, why make such a federal case over it? This is a trail ride, not an AQHA trail class.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

^^I agree with that. I watched an episode last night where all they could do was ooh and aah over this horse that took 30-45 seconds looking at every single obstacle before beginning to cross it. I mean, I get letting a young horse look so that they can calm themselves before asking them to go on through, but an old broke horse? Seriously? He should be willing to just walk on into that water or across that big rock without so much as a second look :?.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats exactly what I asked ACTHA HQ, I asked them why they dont just change their name to stoned horse dragging his nose in the dirt trail association. Or just call it Western Pleasure out doors. 
I did ask about the anti english/aussi tack and uniformed idiot commentators and judges. Although I got a reply I got the impression they really dont care to take any action to fix it.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Joe4d, what was the reply?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kiwigirl (Sep 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^I agree with that. I watched an episode last night where all they could do was ooh and aah over this horse that took 30-45 seconds looking at every single obstacle before beginning to cross it. I mean, I get letting a young horse look so that they can calm themselves before asking them to go on through, but an old broke horse? Seriously? He should be willing to just walk on into that water or across that big rock without so much as a second look :?.


Hey maybe this is the judges idea of creating suspense:wink:! You know, like in those revolting reward ceremonies where the presenter says "and the award goes to.........(significant pause)......(extended moment of tension)......(waiting, waiting, interminable waiting)........"

Perhaps this is the effect the judges think is being created, _"will this highly competitive, extraordinarily well trained horse go through this nearly insurmountably difficult obstacle?" _

Oh the DRAMA!!!!

Actually I have never seen the program so I have no idea what I'm talking about, I just think I'm hilarious and like to see myself type!


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

ACTHA eXchange:
Its too bad you have allowed what started as a good idea, go down the toilette. Why don't you just call it Western pleasure stoned horses dragging their nose in the dirt horse association. The tv showed that aired demonstrated the ignorance and bias against gaited breeds that lots of people love to trail ride. You're so called experts didnt even know what a gait is or how the horses are supposed to work. I have also seen bias against people in non ranch type big heavy western saddles. Lots of us trail ride in English, and Australian styles. In fact I just came from a endurance ride of 25 to 100 mile riders and not a single roping saddle was to be seen on the trail. But according to your organization only 40 lb western rigs are suitable for trail riding. This is really a shame as I really liked the concept you were doing. 






Joe, 
I can’t help but laugh at the proposed name you gave us. That is my kind of humor, although I don’t think you meant it to be funny. The truth is that the co-founders of ACTHA both ride in English saddles and we have been trying to reach the non-western pleasure riders since we started ACTHA. We will get there, don’t worry. The other truth is that we have had winners from all different riding disciplines including an English saddle and an Australian saddle. We have had almost every breed known in America audition as well as grades, and so many breeds represented in the finals including many gaited horses. It has been a blast getting the trail horse recognition and we will continue to strive to do so.

I have your DVD and built some of the obstacles and thought the organization was really cool. But have you watched the TV show, ? The America favorite trail horse? It is terrible. I do alot trail riding and most of my friends ride gaited breeds. We were starting to see some events in out area and were working small scale on practicing. A friend of mine in a very good english trail saddle was specifically told her saddle was no good. Guess how many events she will attend in the future ? After seeing these shows, and listening to the clueless commentators. Interest just bottomed out. We really hate western pleasure. Please dont turn this into western pleasure out doors. Saying you want all breeds to participate doesnt cut it when the actions and comments of your judges and commentators say the exact opposite. I guess I wouldnt have bothered writing if I didnt care about the sport. I dont email western pleasure, or the walking horse groups because I hate what they do. Originally I had assumed the incidents I saw were isolated locals. But seeing the same thing on the national tv show confirmed that this is an organization wide issue.


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

Joe4d said:


> ACTHA eXchange:
> 
> 
> Joe,
> ...


Their response makes no sense at all, at least not in the context of the issues you brought up with the remarks about riding in English saddles, or being on forward-moving gaited horses rather than peanut-rolling, slow-moving stock breeds. 

I've been watching AFTH since it started airing (mostly because it's like a train wreck - I just can't look away) and rather than stating that people _do_ trail ride in all styles of saddles, or that saddle type shouldn't matter as long as it fits the horse and rider - they made it seem like a complete oddity whenever a horse/rider combo was turned out in anything BUT huge western saddles. Horses that are trained to keep contact with the bit also got remarks about how the rider needed to "loosen up" because they didn't have long, low-hanging reins.

And yes, they had many breeds "represented" in the finals, but apparently the commentators never got the memo that not every breed is supposed to move or carry itself the same way. Instead of celebrating the fact that horses of all breeds and riders from all disciplines can enjoy trail riding, they acted like it was really unusual to see anything BUT a stock breed in a western saddle out on trail. They're never going to "reach" a wider audience of riders if they insist on judging all the horses as if they were stock breeds. 

Not everyone _wants_ to ride a horse that tiptoes through 2" of water and stops to look at every log, rock, and puddle it encounters. That may be a "safe beginner horse" or the kind of horse you could put a little kid on, in which case maybe they need to create a separate division for "babysitter" horses.

When you're out on a 25-30 mile loop trail with a lot of water crossings and steep hills, you don't want to have to wait for the horse to investigate every obstacle. 

I saw that they're already preparing for another AFTH competition - maybe this time around they'll get at least one commentator who has specific experience with gaited horses, so they can correct the others when they say things like "that horse looks like he's rushing, the rider really needs to slow down.":?


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Eh, Joe4d, all they sent you was canned response, slightly edited to address your name suggestion.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

yes I sent them a reply (posted above) that Saying they like all breeds and saddles is meaningless if the actions and comments of the judges demonstrate the exact opposite.
I have a friend that has taught me alot but one thing I disagree on. I dont do that let the horse go sniff and look at every single thing on the trail that peeks their interest. 
I like the poster in the long sticky how I train a trail horse. If the horse spooks at soemthing along the trail I dont go back and let em sniff it and tell em its ok bo bo,,, no I pull his head back straight and kick him on down the trail. If the footing is bad or I am in doubt, I push the reins forward and give himn an "easy easy" thats his que to slow down and pay attention to his footing. But generally keep on getting it.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

smrobs said:


> ^^I agree with that. I watched an episode last night where all they could do was ooh and aah over this horse that took 30-45 seconds looking at every single obstacle before beginning to cross it. I mean, I get letting a young horse look so that they can calm themselves before asking them to go on through, but an old broke horse? Seriously? He should be willing to just walk on into that water or across that big rock without so much as a second look :?.


 I happened to watch every episode because I was at the event and knew several competitors. I saw it differently and didn't like how some horses were rushed through the obstacle slipping and sliding and looking like an accident waiting to happen. Many acted like it was a race and the top horses were ones that were not rushed but also did not take a long time at each obstacle. The riders pushed when nesseccary and let them look when needed. Some that rushed unsafely really looked obvious to me.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

There is a _huge_ difference between rushing and just not hesitating. Yes, some of them did rush, but, having ridden trails my entire life, I don't see the point of stopping at every single thing in the path and letting the horse look for as long as they want before continuing on.

IMHO, a good trail horse can adapt to whatever the terrain happens to be without stopping and gawking every 3 seconds. To me, having to stop before the horse is "ready" to cross the obstacle shows lack of preparation and lack of training.


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

smrobs said:


> IMHO, a good trail horse can adapt to whatever the terrain happens to be without stopping and gawking every 3 seconds. To me, having to stop before the horse is "ready" to cross the obstacle shows lack of preparation and lack of training.


Amen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## twh (Feb 1, 2010)

Thought you guys would be interested:

I rode with someone who was trying to sell ACTHA to another rider in the group. I chimed in and expressed my concerns about them being biased against forward-going horses and giving gaited horses trouble.

She tried giving me canned reponses (any horse can go slowly, a rider should have at least that much control over their horse, the judges are fair judges, etc.) and in the end told me something along the lines of "well, if you don't like the judges, don't join" (I forget the exact wording). 

Might as well remark that the other rider was quite interested in this.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jolly Badger (Oct 26, 2009)

smrobs said:


> There is a _huge_ difference between rushing and just not hesitating. Yes, some of them did rush, but, having ridden trails my entire life, I don't see the point of stopping at every single thing in the path and letting the horse look for as long as they want before continuing on.
> 
> IMHO, a good trail horse can adapt to whatever the terrain happens to be without stopping and gawking every 3 seconds. To me, having to stop before the horse is "ready" to cross the obstacle shows lack of preparation and lack of training.


Exactly.

Some of the horses on the show (gaited AND non-gaited) _were_ being rushed. Then they slipped or stumbled.

Of course, in the name of promoting the sponsors, many of the judges/commentators said things like "that could be prevented if the horse was wearing boots." 

No, that could be prevented by preparing the horse a little better. 

There's a difference between a forward-moving horse that is relaxed but confident, and one that is being "rushed" to the point that it isn't thinking about where it's putting its feet and it trips, slides or scrambles. 

Problem is, there were comments directed at gaited horses for "rushing" when the horse was moving along quite comfortably, the way they're supposed to. I like having a trail horse that is alert, that pays attention to its surroundings but _still keeps moving_. 

It's my job, as the rider, to keep looking ahead and plan the best route through an obstacle. It's my horse's job, as my horse, to keep moving forward and trust that I will not put him in harm's way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was actually surprised at the winner. He was an impressive little horse but not one that I would enjoy riding on trails. Too much gogogogo.

Whatever happened to a good ranch horse being the perfect trail horse? You'd be hard pressed to find one more handy on the trail for anything.


----------

